# Your favorite shop for M3 needs?



## Validus (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm looking for parts (bulbs, covers, keychains, etc.) or anything for my E46 M3 that I just got two days ago. Where do you do your shopping? One thing I'm specifically looking for are white bulbs (but glow yellow) for the signal lights, and covers or replacements for the orange reflective thinging on bumper.

Also, I've been looking at rims and does anyone know how good Advan Kreuzer Series V rims with gun metallic finish would look on M3's? Steel gray M3 specifically? In PS2 Gran Turismo 3, those rims look awesome on the 328ci. 

Thanks.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Validus said:


> I'm looking for parts (bulbs, covers, keychains, etc.) or anything for my E46 M3 that I just got two days ago. Where do you do your shopping? One thing I'm specifically looking for are white bulbs (but glow yellow) for the signal lights, and covers or replacements for the orange reflective thinging on bumper.
> 
> Also, I've been looking at rims and does anyone know how good Advan Kreuzer Series V rims with gun metallic finish would look on M3's? Steel gray M3 specifically? In PS2 Gran Turismo 3, those rims look awesome on the 328ci.
> 
> Thanks.


First, you need to post pictures of your new ride. 

Second, you need to click on the vendors link at the top of the page. Lots of good mod sources there.

Alex


----------



## Validus (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hrm...*










Okay, my car isn't EXACTLY like this. My car has xenon lights instead of stock. But anyway, I don't have a digital camera, yet, so no exact pictures of my car. But what I'm really really been looking for are the stupid orange front markers on the bumper.  Does anyone know where to get white replacements for them? Please!!!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

try euroautoconcepts.com - great guys.
as to the "white lights, there are dozens of co's making these ad everyone seems to have a favorite, but I just saw the new Bavarian auto catalog and it has a TI/AG with Blue bulbs... looks kind of cool...


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

I have bought parts from bimmerfreak and Höen. They both offer great products and excellent customer service. I would highly recommend both shops.


----------

